# Experiened Inpatient Coder, Certified



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Sep 29, 2017)

View attachment Resume.pdf

Experienced certified inpatient coder seeking remote position. 

Have worked remotely for 4-1/2 years. 
Results-driven, organized professional with hands-on experience in coding and auditing claims. 

~KEY SKILLS ~ 
Analyze claims for accuracy in coding and reimbursement 
Abstracting clinical information from inpatient and outpatient accounts, 
as well as inpatient rehabilitation and orthopedic surgeries 
utilizing ICD-10-CM, ICD-10-PCS, CPT, HCPCS
Meet or exceed productivity and quality standards 
Claim rejections/denials utilizing LCDs/NCDs
Medical necessity rejections/denials
Critical thinking skills, decisive judgement and ability to work with minimal supervision
Maintain knowledge and skills through continuing education, coding resources, webinars, etc. ​


----------



## nram293 (Jan 22, 2018)

*Remote positions available*

Hello wanted to share with you that www.lexicode.jobs has multiple FT AND PT coding positions available at the moment search all and remote and available positions will populate. If you do apply could you use my name as a referral Nancy Ramirez.


----------



## cjohouse (Apr 22, 2019)

*Are you still looking*

If you are still looking for a position please apply to Cherokee Nation Healthcare as there is a DOD Inpatient position available


----------

